# position of the mounting brackets on a wz



## oquinn (Aug 3, 2015)

The rubber mounted brackets the measurement from the top of the frame or the bottom of the from? Trying hard to get the engine centered properly with the chain guard and the correct distance from the frame and the guide bar. The guide bar keeps wanting to jam tight against the frame.Any info would be helpful. As the little engine get heavy for one man to hold up for ever.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 3, 2015)

oquinn said:


> The rubber mounted brackets the measurement from the top of the frame or the bottom of the from? Trying hard to get the engine centered properly with the chain guard and the correct distance from the frame and the guide bar. The guide bar keeps wanting to jam tight against the frame.Any info would be helpful. As the little engine get heavy for one man to hold up for ever.




As the little engine get heavy for one man to hold up for ever. ...welcome to the world of Whizzer owners..... Do you have an owners manual?
May be due to how your frame bends....


----------



## oquinn (Aug 3, 2015)

no owners manual


----------



## bricycle (Aug 3, 2015)

oquinn said:


> no owners manual




I believe you put the bottom and rear mount on first, leave a bit loose then the forward mount.
 They weren't made to fit every frame, but with a little ingenuity, anything is possible. Maybe someone here can scan you a copy of their manual to help with assy, I sold all mine....


----------



## Real Steel (Aug 3, 2015)

oquinn said:


> The rubber mounted brackets the measurement from the top of the frame or the bottom of the from?



Measurements on a WZ:

The bottom engine mount is measured from the top of the pedal bracket


----------



## oquinn (Aug 3, 2015)

The bottom was 43/4 " to the top of the bottom bracket from the top of the crank shell?


----------



## Real Steel (Aug 3, 2015)

oquinn said:


> The bottom was 43/4 " to the top of the bottom bracket from the top of the crank shell?




Looks like 4 3/4


----------



## oquinn (Aug 3, 2015)

Are your engine brackets mounted on the side that the chain ring is on? Mine are and now the feather chain gaurd hits the side of the engine and wont mount straight!!


----------



## Real Steel (Aug 3, 2015)

oquinn said:


> Are your engine brackets mounted on the side that the chain ring is on? Mine are and now the feather chain gaurd hits the side of the engine and wont mount straight!!




Photos attached


----------



## Real Steel (Aug 3, 2015)

oquinn said:


> The bottom was 43/4 " to the top of the bottom bracket from the top of the crank shell?




Looks like 4 3/4 was to the clutch bracket, not the motor mount.  Sorry about that!


----------



## Real Steel (Aug 3, 2015)

More photos of the bottom and top engine mounts


----------



## oquinn (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks so much for the pics.They are very helpful.Does your chain gaurd clear the engine or does it touch?


----------



## squeedals (Aug 4, 2015)

oquinn said:


> Thanks so much for the pics.They are very helpful.Does your chain gaurd clear the engine or does it touch?




I drained the oil from the crankcase and set the frame and the engine sideways and flat on the workbench and adjusted all the mounts that way........a lot easier than trying to hold it up while jockeying it to fit. All the while trying to make sure the chain-guard fits and clears the engine. Super close but I had to reconfigure the chainguard mounts to clear the lower rear engine mount (lots of fun and swearing but I managed to "Rube Goldberg it to fit, cutting and grinding and god knows what else) as the chain would rub on the guard. A real pain in the ass. Some folks just leave the guard off as you'll see in a lot of Whizzer pics, so I'll assume they didn't want to go through what I did. My Whizz is mounted on a 41 Roadmaster, so maybe Schwinns are easier. Anyway, here are two pics of the mounted engine and the guard, which I thought should be part of the bike no matter what I had to do to make it work.


----------



## oquinn (Aug 4, 2015)

I seem to have it fitting now.But I see in some pictures that the bracket that the engine bolts to that some bikes have it bolted on the inside and some like your s on the outside.I bolted mine on the inside.  inside outside flip a coin and go get a cold beer


----------



## bricycle (Aug 4, 2015)

With Whizzer mill, run a Hornet guard or similar curved guard. Phantom/Panther guards not right shape, but can be done...maybe.


----------



## Real Steel (Aug 4, 2015)

oquinn said:


> Thanks so much for the pics.They are very helpful.Does your chain gaurd clear the engine or does it touch?




The chain guard clears the motor.  Since the WZ is purpose built for the Whizzer, everything should fit properly on your bike, including the guard.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 4, 2015)

...All this talk about Whizzers is giving me a hard....... time!


----------



## Real Steel (Aug 4, 2015)

oquinn said:


> I seem to have it fitting now.But I see in some pictures that the bracket that the engine bolts to that some bikes have it bolted on the inside and some like your s on the outside.I bolted mine on the inside.  inside outside flip a coin and go get a cold beer




On my WZ, the brackets have been mounted like that for a very long time.  I didn't even remove the brackets when I cleaned the bike.


----------



## oquinn (Aug 4, 2015)

Work in progress.


----------

